# Good mean Thunder Track



## ForbiddenDarkness (May 9, 2010)

I have yet to find an answer to this question, Who make the best Thunder Track for a Color Organ I mean a Track that's going to last at least 30-1hr of audio? I'm looking for some mean thunder sounds with no wind or rain sound in it, what’s the sense of having the added effect when I’m not producing any wind or rain to my hunt. Oh yeah no animals or insects either just some good strong loud Thunder.

Thanks In Advance
Forbidden Darkness


----------



## paulcav151 (Dec 3, 2009)

I use the one off The Garage of Evil, but even the one listed as "with no ambient sounds" has wind and rain. You might be able to eliminate/minimize the wind using Audacity.


----------



## ForbiddenDarkness (May 9, 2010)

Hey Paulcav151, thanks for the reply I'll look into your suggestion.


----------



## poison (Feb 20, 2009)

*Got your Thunder*

No wind, crickets, rain, birds etc. just THUNDER!!!
I hear what your saying about the outside elements people like to add.
Thats why i made this.
Complete control of your audio.
Click on the link below and you can hear a sample.

http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=26


----------



## HallowEve (Jan 18, 2010)

I like gore galore's angry skies cd!


----------



## ForbiddenDarkness (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys , I'll look into your suggestions.


ForbiddenDarkness


----------

